# Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien



## Gunner Gruensens (10. April 2016)

Hallo #h , ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe gleich mal eine Frage. Ich wollte fragen ob ich mit meiner Ausrüstung ne Chance habe in Kroatien vom Ufer aus ein paar kleine Brassen oder anderes Getier fürn Grill zu fangen. Und zwar Habe ich nur leichte Spinnausrüstung:
Rute: DAM Devilstick 240
Rolle: Balzer MK Adventure 6300
Schnur: 30er Hechtschur
würde mich noch über ein paar Köder und Methoden Tipps freuen #6 Danke schon mal im voraus! 
Mfg Der Gunner


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

kommt darauf an wo du die tage in kroatien verweilst, ich könnte dir ein paar tip`s im bereich rovinj geben,vg


----------



## glavoc (10. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Hallo,
hm, also Spinnfischen vom (Meeres-)Ufer? Wenn ja, schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304728
Deine Rute kenne ich nicht. Allgem. benötigst du schnelle, straffe Ruten und schnelle Übersetzungen bei den (salzwassertauglichen) Rollen. Gute Bremse wäre auch nicht schlecht. Als Schnur nehm ich Geflecht mit 20 lb. Mehr Infos findest du im Link. 
lg

PS. gerade gelesen, dein erster Beitrag! Willkommen an Board!!


----------



## Gunner Gruensens (10. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Danke schon mal für eure Antwort und den netten Empfang, zum Ort nochmal (das hab ich doch glatt vergessen) auf Krk nähe Malinska. Ich will mich bei den Methoden auf nichts Beschränken (auf Spinnfischen oder so) bin offen für alles was mit meiner Ausrüstung halt möglich ist. Bin eher auf kleines essbares Getier aus nicht so auf DEN-OSCHI-DES -JAHRES.


----------



## Gunner Gruensens (10. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Wenn jemand noch Tipps hat ob mein Gerät für da unten was taugt oder was man da unten noch so für Methoden anwenden sollte, dann immer her damit hab nämlich keinen Plan wie ich dort vorgehen soll.


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

vlt. hilft dir diese info etwas, vg


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=6309


----------



## Gunner Gruensens (10. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Irgendwie funzt der link nicht


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

ok, hab mal schnell von privat auf öffentlich geändert, jetzt müßte es funzen, vg


----------



## Gunner Gruensens (10. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Danke sehr Hilfreich! So Fische darauf wäre ich aus, nicht so riesig aber essbar das entspricht auch meinen Vorstellungen lieber 4-5 kleine aufm Grill als auf Nessie angeln und dann leer ausgehen! Also das mit den Heringen auf Grund werde ich mal probieren, viel zu verlieren hat man ja nicht. Habe mal von Kaugummi-Ködern gehört, klappt das? Und wie sieht´s mit Mais oder Weißbrot aus, weiß das jemand?


----------



## Krallblei (10. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Hi.


Vergiss den Mais und Brot. Angel mit Sardinen und frischem Tintenfisch!!


----------



## Gunner Gruensens (10. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Danke für den Tipp, hätte nämlich viel aufs Brot gesetzt! Sardinen währen wohl meine Wahl dann werde ich auch mal kalamari probieren. Kann nochmal jemand was über leichte  Spinnausrüstung beim Uferangeln sagen? Und wie benutzt ihr die Naturköder also welche Methoden wählt ihr? Wie schmecken die Brassen und andere kleine Fische, welche könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## hans albers (11. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

moin...

brot kannste auch nehmen ( zb. meeräsche)
wirst aber nur kleinzeug fangen...


naturköder auf grund (durchlaufmontage)
mit langem vorfach (etvl. auftriebsperle) 
ca. 80- 120 g blei, bei ruhiger see auch ab 60 g
(muscheln gehen auch)


oder seeringler (wurm) an der pose/wasserkugel.


kunstköder: schlanke blinker/federn,lange wobbler,jigs.

schön wäre, wenn die spinnrute etwas länger wäre
(2,70 m)


----------



## Gunner Gruensens (11. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Ach die 30cm da mach ich die Arme lang aber danke für die Tipps! Wie siehts da am Grund aus ich war schon mal in Kroatien aber auf Rab da war es überwiegend sandig und Felsig nur an manchen Stellen hat man richtige Seegras Felder angetroffen dort werden dich die Fische wohl tummel würde ich vermuten. Weiß da jemand mehr ? Egal wss ihr sonst noch so wisst über leichtes Uferangeln in Kroaten schreibts in den Trööt!


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Spinfischen ist sicher die schwierigste Methode um zum Fisch zu kommen. Mit Blinkern erst recht.

Meerbrassen schmecken hervorragend. Aber man muss nicht unbedingt die Kinderstube ausheben.


----------



## Franz_x (11. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Sorry, aber handgroße Fische.....die fallen Dir ja durch den Rost durch und ist m.M. Kinderschänderei - dann würde ich mir lieber mein Abendessen kaufen.

Im Frühling fange ich Saragos zwischen 35 und 45 cm auf Ansage, allerdings in Italien. Kauf Dir Zwiebeln, nimm das Netz und fülle es mit Steinen und Sardinen. Dann eine Stelle suchen, die Fels und Sand hat und gute 10 Meter tief ist. Das Netz raus und fischen (nachts!). Als Köder ganze (!) Sardinen mit zwei Einfachhaken (Filo elastico hilft). Wenn es Serra gibt, mit Stahlvorfach.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## zulu (12. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

morgens früh und abends macht es durchaus sinn mit brotteig oder mehlteig zu fischen,
 dann kommen nicht nur die äschen sondern auch die gelbstriemen (bugva) nah an die felsen , in die buchten und hafenanlagen

 das sind die besten köder die man verwenden kann
die lässt man dann wie beim hechtefischen herumschwimmen oder treiben
und wartet auf bluefish oder den großen bösen wolf

oder legt sie von mir aus tot auf den grund und fängt so einen conger

in den häfen und überall wo frischwasser einläuft gibt es auch immer flußaale in respektablen größen

3-5 liter sardinen und brot zermatschen und damit jeden abend   deinen angelplatz anfüttern,  das ist ganz wichtig 
das mit dem zwiebelsack ist auch eine gute idee, den legst du mit der taucherbrille genau dahin, wo du ihn haben willst

besorge dir für die brassen unbedingt schnecken 

feine heringssysteme zusätzlich mit kleinen calmarfetzen garnieren und mit leichtem blei weit auswerfen , absinken lassen und langsam zurückziehen bringt stöcker und makrele , vorausgesetzt sie sind da

es gibt so vieles was man machen kann


----------



## Gunner Gruensens (12. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Ok, mit den kleinen Fischen habt ihr schon recht kennt denn jemand die Mindestmaße der Fische dort, also wie groß die sein sollten bis man sie mitnehmen zum Grillen etc.darf? Und wie fängt man ausgewachsene Brassen am besten, und ist das mit leichter Spinnausrüstung überhaupt möglich?


----------



## glavoc (12. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Mindestmaße Fische der Adria(PISCES)


Arbun (Pagellus erythrinus) *12 cm*
 

Cipal bataš (Mugil cephalus) *20 cm*
 

Cipli (Liza sp., Chelon sp.) *16 cm*
Fratar, pic, šarag (Diplodus spp.) *15 cm*


Gof (Seriola dumerili) *45 cm*
 

Iglan (Tetrapturus belone) *120 cm*
 

Iglun (Xiphias gladius) *120 cm*
 

Inćun (Engraulis encrasicolus) *9 cm*
 

Kantar (Spondyliosoma cantharus) *18 cm*
 

Kavala (Sciaena umbra) *30 cm*     Schonzeit 15.5..-15.7.
 

Kirnja (Epinephelus spp.) *45 cm*       Schonzeit 1.7.-31.8.
 

Komarča / Orada (Sparus aurata) *20 cm*
 

List (Solea vulgaris)* 20 cm*
 

Lubin/Brancin (Dicentrarchus labrax) *23 cm*
 

Oslić (Merluccius merluccius)* 16 cm*
 

Pagar (Pagrus pagrus) *30 cm*
 

Palamida (Sarda sarda) *45 cm          *Schonzeit 18.12.-03.01.
 

Papalina (Sprattus phalericus) *8 cm *Schonzeit 18.12.-03.01.
 

Skuša (Scomber scombrus) *18 cm    *Schonzeit 18.12.-03.01.
 

Srdela (Sardina pilchardus) *10 cm     *Schonzeit 18.12.-03.01.
 

Škrpina (Scorpaena scrofa) *25 cm*
 

Trlja (Mullus spp.) *11 cm*
 

Tuna (Thunnus thynnus) *30 kg      *Schonzeit 1.1.-15.2.
 

Zubatac (Dentex dentex) *30 cm* Schonzeit 15.4.-15-6.


Drozd (Labrus viridis) – *ganzjährig geschützt*


*PS. Salziges Silber - Petri!! Sehr schön!!*


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Na die Langnasen sind aber für Mit-Brot-Angelei ein bisschen hoch gegriffen, oder? :q:q


----------



## Franz_x (12. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Servus,

noch ein Nachtrag zu meinem Zwiebelnetz. Ich werfe es an einer Leine aus. So kann man es immer wieder füllen und das Meer bleibt auch sauber.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Gunner Gruensens (12. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Oh Gott glavoc, das ist ja ne ganze Menge, vielen Dank ich werde mich wohl durch die lateinischen Namen durchdifteln aber das bekomm ich hin! Aber wenn ihr noch was wisst dan schreibts in den Tröööt !


----------



## zulu (12. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

vom ufer rauspfeffern ??  Franz !
das geht aber nicht weit raus

mit den steinen drin so 3 meter etwa oder ?

besser als schnorchler so weit auslegen 
wie man werfen kann
genau plaziert !
:vik:

danke für die liste mit den mindestmaßen, wird wenig berücksichtigt


----------



## Franz_x (12. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Servus, 

an meinem Platz muss ich nicht sonderlich weit raus. Da komme ich mit einer alten Rute gut klar. Auf Brassen, Wolf und Blue fische ich nur nachts, da will ich nicht unbedingt mit Schnorchel im Meer plantschen |bigeyes

Grüße 
Franz


----------



## zulu (12. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

noch nie nachts geschnorchelt ?

ok, nichts für ... landratten

aber mach das mal 

wird dir neue entscheidende erkenntnisse bringen


----------



## glavoc (13. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Hallo Gunner,
hier ein paar selbsterklärende Bilder zu den Haupt"targets" der kroat. Uferangler.
Dorade:https://www.google.de/search?q=ribolov+komarce&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj0ssGqmYvMAhWHwQ4KHUQCA-AQ_AUICCgC&biw=1280&bih=689
Wolfsbarsch:https://www.google.de/search?q=ribolov+brancina+sa+obale&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwigrZTYmYvMAhXB8RQKHZmSDXwQ_AUICCgC&biw=1280&bih=689
und ansonsten steht, glaube ich das meiste in meinem Link am Anfang dieses Themas oder im ewig langen "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?" Trööt.
lg


----------



## hans albers (13. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

moin

das mit dem zwiebelnetz ist ne gute idee..
allerdings sind die stellen wo es " mal schnell 10 m tief wird"
auch nicht gerade leicht zu finden.


auch nen tip nochmal an den threadersteller:

frag die angler/einheimischen vor ort
nach ködern/hot spots, 
da bekommt man auch einige gute infos...


----------



## pulpot (13. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Ich angel vom Land (Steg auf Rab mit sandigen Meeresgrund und wenig bis keiner Strömung ) immer mit 2 Ruten eine 3.60m 10 - 40gramm da kommt als Blei ein sinkender Spirulino dran (Größe je nach Wurfweite, mit richtigen Blei oder Tiroler Holz gab es zu viele Hänger), mittelgroßer langschenkliger Haken an langem 22er Flourocarbonvorfach und als Köder mehrere Napfschnecken oder Tintenfisch. Die wird rausgehauen und hingelegt mit offenem Schnurbügel. Da gibt es ab und zu Doraden und ähnliches bis 30 cm. 

Die andere Rute ist eine 5m Rute 5-20Gramm Wurfgewicht mit Laufpose, 22er Hauptschnur und langem 18er Flourocarbonvorfach mit kleinem dünndrähtigen(!) dunkelsilbernen kurzschenkligen Haken mit einem Maiskorn aus der Dose. Kurz über Grund (etwa 3-5m tief) mit häufigem Anfüttern zur Dauerbeschäftigung, da Bisse ohne Ende. Hier sind es meist Spitzbrassen, Meeräschen, Goldstriemen bis 20cm die beissen. Nur etwa jeder 8. Anhieb geht auch durch, aber da dauer-gebissen wird, sind das in 2h auch etwa 10 -15 Fische. Ich angele meist früh von Sonnenaufgang bis um 8, dann muß ich mit Familie frühstücken.

Achso, Vorsicht vor den Petermännchen, die habe ich ab und an beiden Ruten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Nachts Schnorcheln mit ner Lampe, da sieht man ganz neue Fische. Aber was mich immer wundert, ich seh im Sommer nachts zwar Kalmare aber fangen tut man die nicht... ;+


----------



## Fr33 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Generell mit Mittelmeer (ob nun Kroatien, Griechenland oder Spanien) macht mir persönlich das Spinnfischen am meisten fun. Kommt halt drauf an, welchen Urlaub man vor hat.

 Ich fahre immer mit meiner Freundin und da kann der Herr eben nicht Tag ein Tag aus nen Ansitz machen. Wobei ich den Fang nicht esse - bin im Urlaub meist 100% C&Rler dank Hotel und Buffet.... Aber mit ner Finca oder sowas im Urlaubsort sähe das ggf anders aus


----------



## billie1 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Hi, bist du schon in Kroatien gewesen?  Gab es Fangerfolge ?  Mit freundlichen Grüßen Billie


----------



## glavoc (27. April 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

na ja, muß ja nicht jeder in Kroatien gewesen sein um hier was zu schreiben. Denn mensch darf wegen ähnlichen Verhältnissen sehr wohl verallgemeinern.
Ich für meinen Teil fische in Norddalmatien hauptsächlich, denke aber, dass ich in GR z.Bsp. wohl auch fangen würde. 
lg


----------



## Nacktangler (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Hallo in die Runde, 

für uns geht es in ca. 3 Wochen ins südlichste Dörfchen Kroatiens und da ich das Glück einer angelaffinen Freundin habe, werde ich 2 Wochen lang am oder im Wasser sein 

Welche Hakengrößen benutzt ihr Profis denn mit Schwimmer bzw. Grundangel vom Ufer aus? In Griechenlang habe ich oft ca. 6er Haken für Dorade/Papageifisch/Schriftbarsche benutzt, denke aber nachts dürften die auch etwas größer ausfallen? 
Welche Schnurstärke brauche ich beim Vorfach um ne größere Makrele/Dorade auch ans Land zu bekommen (Stichwort Zähne/harte Mäuler)? Habe da unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht, die Einheimischen haben mit 0.22 Schnur ohne Stahl auf Barrakuda gefischt, ich habe mit der gleichen oft schon kleinere Papageifische in den Felsen verloren. Ich möchte meinen Kram so einfach wie möglich halten, deshalb brauche ich eine allround-Schnur 

Wassertiefe sieht mir an den entsprechenden Stellen eher nach Planschbecken aus (bis 10m?).


----------



## glavoc (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*



			
				Nacktangler;4517722

für uns geht es in ca. 3 Wochen ins südlichste Dörfchen Kroatiens 


[COLOR="Red" schrieb:
			
		

> - also nach Prevlaka?[/COLOR]
> 
> Welche Hakengrößen benutzt ihr Profis denn mit Schwimmer bzw. Grundangel vom Ufer aus? In Griechenlang habe ich oft ca. 6er Haken für Dorade/Papageifisch/Schriftbarsche benutzt, denke aber nachts dürften die auch etwas größer ausfallen?
> Welche Schnurstärke brauche ich beim Vorfach um ne größere Makrele/Dorade auch ans Land zu bekommen (Stichwort Zähne/harte Mäuler)? Habe da unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht, die Einheimischen haben mit 0.22 Schnur ohne Stahl auf Barrakuda gefischt, ich habe mit der gleichen oft schon kleinere Papageifische in den Felsen verloren. Ich möchte meinen Kram so einfach wie möglich halten, deshalb brauche ich eine allround-Schnur
> ...



http://www.bestofboka.com/Boka_nautical_map.jpg
#h


----------



## Nacktangler (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Ich sehe schon, ich war damals wohl schon ziemlich müde, als ich geschrieben hatte...
südlichstes Dorf am Meer - also zumindest falls ich noch in der Lage war eine Karte zu lesen - Molunat. Liegt in einer schönen Bucht, die Seekarte gab die Tiefe mit 6-8m an, soweit ich richtig gelesen habe (Auflösung war etwas schlecht).

Danke für die Hinweise glavoc, welche Vorfachstärke würdest du mir denn empfehlen? Ich habe auch an sehr dünnes Stahl gedacht (das Zeug das man direkt binden/knoten kann), aber nach dem was andere hier so geschrieben haben, ist das wohl eher was für nachts, wenn man es nicht sofort sieht 

Doraden in der 6-8kg Variante hört sich.... äußerst schmackhaft an, dafür habe ich sogar meine Freundin nachts aufgeweckt um ihr das zu erzählen


----------



## glavoc (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Ahoi,
hab es mir grad angeschaut...Doraden (eher an "Landspitzen" oder exponierteren Stellen) sowie Wölfe in flacheren Strandabschnitten sollten wohl zu überlisten sein. Mit dem Doradenfischen kennst du dich ja aus. FC würde ich zw. 0,3 - 0,45 nehmen, je nach Untergrund und wie gut du deine Montagen bewachst^^. Wichtig: wenn sie am Anfang Schnur nimmt, ziehen lassen. Warten mit Anschlag!
Stahl fische ich gar nicht....(in der Adria) auch nicht Nachts. Aber nimm es dennoch mit, falls nötig... ("Strelka"  z.Bsp). Früher, als ich noch gezielt und viele Doraden fing, stand ich weit vor dem Sonnenaufgang auf, um meine Montagen rauszubringen...um 7-8 Uhr kam ich dann zum Frühstück mit dem Mittagsessen nachhause  .
Nachts lohnt es sich eher bei Vollmond/hellere Nächte sowie bei Flut mehr, als bei Ebbe (ist jedoch_ KEIN _Gesetz- umgekehrt mag man auch fangen, aber....) Als Köder fische ich meist Schnecken und Muscheln oder aber wenn vorhanden Würmer oder kl. Fische...  Mein Angelgerät schaut in etwa so aus^^:http://izanka-zadar.hr/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/kanjara-70m.jpg kannst gerne aber wenn vorhanden 2 Karpfenkombos nehmen... Tust du auch Spinnfischen?
Soweit für`s erste...bei Fragen - fragen!
lg/pozdrav


----------



## Knut82 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vom Ufer aus Angeln in Kroatien*

Ich bin ab Mitte Juli für 2 Wochen in Umag campen (Camping Park Umag) und überlege eine Spinnrute mitzunehmen.

 Weiß zufällig jemand ob da angeln erlaub ist?

 Falls ja, hat jemand Empfehlungen für Köder? MeFo-Blinker, Spinner, Gummifische? Was kann man da überhaupt auf Kunstköder fangen? 

 Ansitzangeln oder Naturköder sind für den Urlaub nicht so interessant.

 Danke und Gruß,
 Knut


----------

